# Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien



## pops0104 (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand Erfahrungswerte beim Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien...
Gruß
Jürgen aus Köln


----------



## serviola (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Ja,
1. Suchenfunktion benutzen.

Was willst du denn genau wissen?


----------



## pops0104 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hey...
Suchfunktion habe ich bereits über Google usw.ausprobiert...Ergebnis war immer in Verbindung mit der Vermietung von Ferienwohnungen...
Ich bin auf einem Campingplatz (Laguna)...der direkt an der Muga liegt...
Frage ist die Muga zum fischen empfehlenswert ?
Gibt es andere in der Nähe ausser dem Meer:q Gewässer die zu empfehlen sind...
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hi! Die Muga war eigentlich immer gut zu befischen; Blau und Wolfbarsch in der Mündung, wobei der Wolfsbarsch bestimmt 1km Flußaufwärts schwimmt. Die Meeräschen sogar noch weiter. Und es gibt kapitale Aale und Karpfen.
Wenn man etwas nach Norden, über Rosas hinaus fährt, kann man von den Klippen sehr gut Conger fangen.
Petri!


----------



## Laksos (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Bin gerade zufällig über das Thema hier gestolpert:
Ein Bekannter, der auch Angler ist, fährt dort regelmäßig in ein Haus in der Nähe der Muga, hat dort bisher nur nie im Urlaub geangelt. Anscheinend lohnt sich's da ja doch. Wo bekommt man denn dort eine Angelerlaubnis für die Muga?


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hi! Das ist das Problem.. ich weiß das bis heute nicht.. . Am einfachsten lässt man sich die Lizenz für Katalonien von einem Agenten besorgen - die Einheimischen machen das mit allem "Behördenkram" so. .
Petri!


----------



## pops0104 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hallo...
Vielen Dank für die Info´s...bezüglich der Angelerlaubnis siehe folgender Link:
http://www.spanien-abc.com/Angeln_in_Spanien.996.0.html

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## serviola (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hallo 
lebe ganz in der Nähe.
Die Flussmündung ist auch von der Meerseite sehr interessant zu befischen. Findest du Jahreszeit bedingt nahezu alle Spezies ausser Bkue Fin Thunas, die sind weiter draussen im Tiefen.
Angellizenz bekommst du in 5 Min bei Departement de Agricultura i Pesca in Figueres, oder eben teurer in den Angelläden. Kompliziert ist das nicht.

Noch ein Tip, ich würde Wolfsbarsch und Doraden an der Mündung + am Strand angehen. Sind äusserst schmackhaft und leicht zu fangen.
TL


----------



## pops0104 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hallo...#h
vielen Dank für die Info...freue mich schon  auf die nächste Saison in Spanien...
Der Campimgplatz liegt direkt an der Flussmündung zum Meer...
Liebe Grüße aus Köln
Jürgen


----------



## fengil (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hallo, ich hätte da auch noch eine Frage! 
Wir werden im März von Empuriabrava nach Barcelona und dann nach Malle segeln! 

Aber nun zu meiner Frage: Was fängt man im März in Empuriabrava? Fängt man überhaupt was??

Ich wäre über jede Auskunft dankbar!

Lg. fengil!


----------



## Hemmingway60 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Nordspanien. Brauche Hilfe!*

Hallo erst mal alle Zusammen! Ich habe ein Riesenproblem und rechne mit eurer Hilfe! Ich plane gerade einen Angeltrip an die Stauseen La Baella und Boadella vom 2-16.04.2009.Transfair und Unterkunft sind bestätigt. Aber über Boots anmietung, Angelbedingungen und Liezensen, kann oder will mir kein Mensch auskunft erteilen. Ich muss noch erwähnen das ich den Rio Ebro über Jahre an großen Abschnitten befischt habe und auch verschiedenste Anbieter am Rio Ebro befragte. Auch der Autor von dem Artikel " Viva La Pesca"Matthias Jakob konnte mir für die besagte Region keine verwendbaren Informationen zukommen lassen.Ich hoffe das sich einer von euch mit dem Problem auskennt.
Petri Heil 
Hemmingway60


----------



## Aal~Andy (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

hi miteinander weis jemand bescheid übers Hochsee angeln ?? gibt es da anbieter in Empuriabrava ?? mit was würde ich auf wolfsbarsch angeln ??Danke für die Tips PS: Ich bin ab August 3 wochen dort ... Fangmöglichkeiten ??


----------



## Jägermeister22 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hallo,


schau mal unter dieser Adresse nach http://www.peter-fishing.com/index1.htm hoffe das ich dir damit weiterhelfen konnte.


Petri Heil


----------



## pops0104 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hallo...
vielen Dank für die Info...Habe bereits Kontakt aufgenommen..

Petri Heil


----------



## Sauron151 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Wir hatten mal ein Haus in Empuriabrava... hab da als kleiner *******r ^^ immer Meeräschen gefangen ist recht lustig. Im Meer kannste ziemlich viel fangen. Einfach mal paar würmer raus feuern... Bzw geh mit der Spinne los, der Angeldruck war damals nicht so hoch, denke das es noch nicht schlimmer geworden ist.
Wenn du an der Muga hoch fährst kommst du an einen traumhaften Stausee... glasklares bis blaues Wasser und rießige Schwarzbarsche und sogar wohlschmeckende Karpfen.
Zander und Hecht sind auch in Massen vertreten, da dort kaum geangelt wird von touristen. Erstens weil die meisten den nicht kennen und 2tens weils ein schönes gekurve ist.
Zum Ende des Sees steht ein Wald im Wasser, bei 2-7m Wassertiefe. Könnt euch ja ausmalen das dort gut ist.
Kann sein das sich das ein odere andere geändert hat, da wir seit 6 Jahren das Haus nicht mehr haben und ich somit nicht mehr unten war.

lg


----------



## pops0104 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Nordspanien. Brauche Hilfe!*

Hallo Hemmingway60...
Habe den Link http://www.cbrava.com/muga.de.htm im web. gefunden..darin ist eine Info enthalten das eine einfache Erlaubnis zum fischen erforderlich ist...nähere Informationen gibt es wohl im Restaurant Boadella...
Gruß
pops0104


----------



## Fischerich (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Sehr interessant ist das Schleppangeln von Denia nach Ibitza.

ROTER PLASTIK-CALIMAR ca. 15 - 20 cm. Vorfach!

Besonders fischreich schmale Durchfahrt zwischen Formentera und Ibitza.
Dorados RoYal


----------

